# Any woodworkers out there?



## Pappy (Feb 12, 2020)

If so, how would you like to be the owner of this woodworking set. Complete and beautiful. Can’t imagine what it would sell for now.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 13, 2020)

WOW... that would be fantastic.  I enjoy woodwork, but I'd have a hard time keeping everything so neat and in good order.  I'd also have to find space for my cordless drill/screwdriver


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2020)

I imagine this set was fairly expensive back in its day. To have a complete set today would be very, very expensive.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 13, 2020)

Nice. I wish I had the talent to use those tools. I think woodworkers are the best artist/craftsmen out there (yeah, craftswomen too). They make 'functional art'.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 13, 2020)

Sweet!


----------



## Don M. (Feb 13, 2020)

A vintage set, like this, would probably bring several thousand dollars at a prestigious auction.  However, the number of collectors who might be interested in something like this are probably quite limited.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 13, 2020)

I love woodworking, nothing better than a hand worked piece in my opinion.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 13, 2020)

I love anything made of wood. I did a lot of it and read tons of books. Some of the work is simply amazing. Precision unsurpassed. 
The modern tools are also fantastic.  
You can't be a good woodworker unless you can sharpen the hand tools. It's an art and a science developed over the centuries.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 13, 2020)

Those tools are way beyond my scope, but I'd sure love to have them.

I knew a young man the made a living building decks
He had two massive bags of saws, hammers, and chizels
Used no nails
Just dowels
Impeccable craftmanship
Handed down from his father, and his father's father

Me? Had to teach myself, but power tools are my friends
*'Intricate'* is a foreign word to me
I'm just happy to do something like this


Cabins are very forgiving


----------



## old medic (Feb 15, 2020)

Thats gorgeous


----------



## needshave (Feb 15, 2020)

I love old wood working tools. I have a great appreciation for them and the craftsman that used them. I'm a former Industrial Arts Teacher turned engineer, now retired. But my grandfathers and great grandfathers were quite talented. I now restore my own historic buildings and live in an 1850 Gothic Revival. As we talk I'm making porch spindles, but all with power tools and imagine how long it would take with hand tools.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2020)

Happy homeowners?


----------



## needshave (Feb 15, 2020)

Meanderer, I love your picture! The windows in the upstairs are much the same as the upstairs of ours. I removed all the windows to restore and slowly getting them back together. In between the windows sash (top two which remain stationary, were sandwiched together with horse hair for insulation. The bottom was openable for air circulation)


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2020)

Meanderer said:


> Happy homeowners?


Wow, that sure looks like the place!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 15, 2020)

needshave said:


> Meanderer, I love your picture! The windows in the upstairs are much the same as the upstairs of ours. I removed all the windows to restore and slowly getting them back together. In between the windows sash (top two which remain stationary, were sandwiched together with horse hair for insulation. The bottom was openable for air circulation)


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Wow, that sure looks like the place!



They should have painted the house, instead of the picture......or maybe both! Here's a link to more info on the Dibble House, or the American Gothic House.  Sorry, if I got off topic.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (Feb 15, 2020)

needshave said:


> I love old wood working tools. I have a great appreciation for them and the craftsman that used them. I'm a former Industrial Arts Teacher turned engineer, now retired. But my grandfathers and great grandfathers were quite talented. I now restore my own historic buildings and live in an 1850 Gothic Revival. As we talk I'm making porch spindles, but all with power tools and imagine how long it would take with hand tools.


And now that we have power tools, all the trim and moldings are plain Jane and not even real wood. Everything is painted landlord grey.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Feb 15, 2020)

My husband would love it. He's probably got most or all of those things, but not anywhere near that organized!


----------



## needshave (Feb 15, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> And now that we have power tools, all the trim and moldings are plain Jane and not even real wood. Everything is painted landlord grey.


Not here!  

 12" tall Oak baseboards planed from rough lumber and shaped to final configuration thru multiple steps and set ups, all in one piece of lumber. Natural finish with multiple coats of poly. Baseboards on any given wall are one piece and not short multiple pieces with finger joints to hold together. Nor are they plastic extrusions designed to look like old expensive wood trim. True classic woodwork is still available, there are still craftsman that produce it and install it, but You have to be willing to pay for it. If instead you elect to go to a cheaper bottom line then, thats what you get. 
 For some of us it's not what is the easiest, its not what is cheapest or even what is available. It's what I deem necessary, what is correct for the property and what I produce to match the original.


----------



## Keesha (Feb 15, 2020)

needshave said:


> Not here!
> 
> 12" tall Oak baseboards planed from rough lumber and shaped to final configuration thru multiple steps and set ups, all in one piece of lumber. Natural finish with multiple coats of poly. Baseboards on any given wall are one piece and not short multiple pieces with finger joints to hold together. Nor are they plastic extrusions designed to look like old expensive wood trim. True classic woodwork is still available, there are still craftsman that produce it and install it, but You have to be willing to pay for it. If instead you elect to go to a cheaper bottom line then, thats what you get.
> For some of us it's not what is the easiest, its not what is cheapest or even what is available. It's what I deem necessary, what is correct for the property and what I produce to match the original.


Thank you.
You saved me typing.
Not here either.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 15, 2020)

Pappy said:


> If so, how would you like to be the owner of this woodworking set. Complete and beautiful. Can’t imagine what it would sell for now.
> 
> View attachment 91233


That is FANTASTIC, Pappy.


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 16, 2020)

needshave said:


> Not here!
> 
> 12" tall Oak baseboards planed from rough lumber and shaped to final configuration thru multiple steps and set ups, all in one piece of lumber. Natural finish with multiple coats of poly. Baseboards on any given wall are one piece and not short multiple pieces with finger joints to hold together. Nor are they plastic extrusions designed to look like old expensive wood trim. True classic woodwork is still available, there are still craftsman that produce it and install it, but You have to be willing to pay for it. If instead you elect to go to a cheaper bottom line then, thats what you get.
> For some of us it's not what is the easiest, its not what is cheapest or even what is available. It's what I deem necessary, what is correct for the property and what I produce to match the original.


Perhaps for restoring older homes of course.

But for new homes being built?  Go in and have a look. Everything is plain jane. I'm not talking about a custom built home.  I'm talking construction projects.  

If an old home is being restored and upgraded.  All the trim goes to the recycle yard.


----------



## Gardenlover (Feb 27, 2020)

Have to admit, I'd love to have those tools, but here is a mug I made with more modern tools. (CNC/router)
Looks a bit like our own @Gary O' don't you think?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 27, 2020)

My son went to trade school and now has his own woodworking business. He does use modern tools in his work but does admire the old tools.
He has many that belonged to my Dad and Grandfather.
He made this plane a few years back just for fun. It has no blade but one could be added he just wanted to use up some pretty wood he had.
I showed him your set Pappy and he love it.


----------



## Gary O' (Feb 27, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> here is a mug I made with more modern tools. (CNC/router)
> Looks a bit like our own @Gary O' don't you think?



Hey pard, I did a HAHA on yer post, but…..that mug.....is.....*.gorgeous! *…..the craftmanship....not the likeness reference

However....you may be more right than wrong


----------

